# MSI GeForce FX 5700 TD 128 verursacht PC absturz



## dastool (23. Januar 2005)

Hi, wie im Titel schon erwähnt macht mir diese Grafikkarte seid Monaten Kopfzerbrechen. 
Das andauernde Aktualisieren des BIOS meines Mainboards, sowie die Treiberaktualisierung aller Hardware hat nichts bisher gebracht. 
Im moment hab ich die Demo von Republic Commando hier, und kann nichtmal 5 Minuten zocken, ohne das mir der Monitor abgeschaltet wird, der PC einen Reboot macht und ich nur ein gepiepse hör, das mir meldet, die Graka sei abwesend.  
Firmware-Updates ist für diesen Graka-Typen von MSI nicht zu erhalten. 
Der Support von MSI und der Verkäufer (KM Heilbronn) hat mir in nden letzten 6 Monaten nichts nennenswertes herbeigeführt. 

Hier ein paar Hardwareangaben... 
Ich denk mal, die sind auch notwendig, um den Fehler eventuell beheben zu können. 

Mainboard: 
BIOS Version : ASUS A7V8X-X ACPI BIOS Revision 1013 
Manufacturer Name : ASUSTeK Computer INC. 
Product Name : A7V8X-X 

Processor: 
Processor Manufacturer : AuthenticAMD 
Processor Version : AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+ 
1,917 Ghz 

Memory: 
512 MB SDRAM 

Graphic: 
MSI GeForce FX 5700 TD 128MB DDR 


Ich hoffe, einer kann helfen, wenn es mehrere sind bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt  

Danke im Vorraus 

dastool


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2005)

Viel Software-Geteste wie ich höre. Treiber,Bios, etc....
Abschalten bzw. reseten von Rechnern kenn ich, wenn enweder die Temperatur zu hoch gestiegen ist, oder das Netzteil die Leistung nicht bringt. Ist die GraKa  mit ner eigenen Stromversorgung ?
(4pol. oder so ?) Wenn nicht, dann kann es auch sein, daß die Wandler des Mainboard die
Spannung für den AGP-Port nicht aufrecht erhalten können...
1. Testen der Temperatur am Prozessor und Innentemperatur Gehäuse.
2. Wenn möglich, vom Kumpel Netzteil ausbauen und an den eigenen Rechner hängen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Unter 2D-Anwendungen, Windows und der ganze SchnickSchnack, läuft er normal ?
( Die GraKa zieht nur mächtig Strom, wenn der  3D-Block anspringt..)


----------



## generador (23. Januar 2005)

Ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem bei Half-Life 2 aber mit ner ATI Karte
Immer dann resettet und dann kam teilweise das der Stromstecker angeblich nicht dran ist
Habe aber das Prob bis jetzt auch nicht gefunden


----------



## Paule (23. Januar 2005)

Ist denn der Stromstecker wirklich dran ?

Ich könnte mir denken, dass das Netzteil nicht mehr genug Strom geben konnte und deshalb der Fehler kommt, dass der Stromstecker nicht dran war. Probiers mal mit nem stärkeren Netzteil von nem Freund oder so aus, wenn es geht. Wahrscheinlich wird die Grafikkarte im 3d-Betrieb in HL² recht stark beansprucht und deshalb saugt sie soviel Strom, den sie nicht bekommen kann und geht deshalb in die Knie.

MfG

Paule


----------



## dastool (23. Januar 2005)

Stromstecker ist an der Karte nicht dran.
Neues Netzteil ist drin (Extra nachträglichgekauft, 500 Watt   )
Die Temparatur der CPU ist manchmal ein wenig zu hoch, vorallem, wenn ich am Rendern war (ca 82° C).
Bei Spielen wie "Knights of the Old Republic, und Sacred geht es grad mal auf 72°C.

Das mit dem Resetten denk ich mal bezieht ihr nun auf das BIOS vom Board...
Ca 200 mal gemacht... Inklusive dieses "Kurzschliesens"

In anderen Rechnern mit Schwächerer, Ähnlicher und stärkerer Ausstattung hat sie leider auch versagt :/

Dem anschein nach muss ich mir wohl doch noch ein neues Board oder ne andere Graka kaufen.. :/


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2005)

Mein alter Rechner reset´ete immer, wenn ich die dvb-karte länger als 15min laufen liess..
Die dvb-karten wurden immer  richtig schön heiss und dadurch stieg die hohe Temperatur
des Prozessors in den "Ich-steig-jetzt-aus"-Bereich. Ich finde 72° schon ziemlich haarig und
wenn die GraKa mitläuft, gibt es im Gehäuse auch keine kühle Luft mehr, die den Prozessor
kühlen könnte. Und ein Rechner-Reset aufgrund von Wärme ist letztlich auch unabhängig
von den Bios-Einstellungen.Die CPU hat nen eigene Abschaltmechanismus. Versuchs
erstmal mit nem vernünftigen Kühler, denn Deine genannten Temperaturen sind echt n Hammer..

EDIT: Der 5700 war eigentlich der Leistungs-sparsamste Gra-Prozessor in der 5er Reihe.
Wenn die andere Rechner auch zum Absturz bringt,hmm, dann weg damit..

mfg chmee


----------



## dastool (23. Januar 2005)

Wegen der Temp:
Das kann ich frühestens Morgen in Angriff nehmen...
neue Wärmeleitpaste holen..

Ich hab nun wegen der Graka mal den alten 53.03 installiert (wurde mir empfohlen)
Bisher keine Probleme mit der Karte... Naja... hab auch die Einstellungen auf das minimalste reduziert (640 x 480)
Ist es auch zu empfehlen, die Paste unter die GPU anzubringen?
und welche ist besser, diese weisse, oder die silberne?


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2005)

Paste erstmal keine schlecht Idee, aber ich habe das Gefühl, der Kühler ist unterdimensionert..
Und die GPU brauchst Du nicht zu schmieren, die sollte OK sein..

Das mit den alten Treibern wird wohl sowas wie ein Down-graden sein, sprich der Treiber
wird Sachen wie Directx9-Shader-Language 2a oder 3 nicht können, deswegen wird somit
Deine GPU nicht so strapaziert..


----------



## dastool (23. Januar 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit den alten Treibern wird wohl sowas wie ein Down-graden sein, sprich der Treiber
> wird Sachen wie Directx9-Shader-Language 2a oder 3 nicht können, deswegen wird somit
> Deine GPU nicht so strapaziert..



Dann kann ich ja versuchen stückchenweisse die Einstellungen hochzustellen...

//edit: The Day After: 
Neue WLP ist nun drauf und 10°C kühler

Hätte ich ne Digicam oder so da würdest ihr wohl die Hände auf dem Kopf zusammenschlagen... Die meiste WLP war UM den Proz geschmiert... und keine DARAUF... soviel zum Thema "Vertrau nem Informatiker der sein Studium abbrach"! 
Leider ist der Proz verfärbt... leicht rötlich/violett... ich fürchte ich brauch nen neuen  

mal schaun ob das nun auch mit der Graka besser wird... leider sind die "abstürze" bisher nicht arg verbessert, da sie immernoch auftauchen


----------



## dastool (24. Januar 2005)

Kleine zusatzfrage nebenher *gg*
"Directx9-Shader-Language 2a oder 3" Was heisst das auf deutsch?
In der Hinsicht bin ich ein "Blindgänger"


----------



## chmee (24. Januar 2005)

Mit den Geforce und  Radeon-Prozessoren kam doch der Vorteil, dass alle Vektorberechnungen und
die Texturberechnungen auf  der GraKa getätigt wurden, anstatt wie früher von der CPU. Daraus
resultierte der große Sprung dieser ersten Hardware-T&L-GraKas für den Consumermarkt.
( Es gab diese Funktionen schon Jahre früher auf den Super-Highclass-Grafikkarten von
zB Wildcat oder Evans&Sutherland, die waren aber alle 5stellig teuer..)
Also  dieses Transform& Lightning  (T&L) hiess also Vektorberechnungen mit kleinen, wenigen
Zeilen langen Progrämmchen (Vertex-Shader) durchzuführen und das gleiche mit Texturberechnungen( Pixel-Shader ). 

In DirectX wurde das schnell aufgegriffen und verbessert, und DirectX war irgendwann besser und
unterstützte schon mehr Funktionen als die Grafikkarten.  Mit DirectX9.0c wurde dann die 
Shader-Language version3 rausgebracht, die erst mit den jetzt aktuellen HiEnd-Consumerkarten
der Nvidia 6er Reihe benutzt werden kann. ATIs X-reihe kann erst Shader 2b.
Die Verbesserungen waren zB längere programme, Sprünge.
--> Essenz der Geschichte : Wären diese Dinge nicht auf die GraKa ausgelagert worden, würden 
wir immer noch mit Spielen in Halflife-Quali rumdaddeln..

-- Bitte um Verbesserungen der Details, habe nicht alles genau im Kopf --

mfg chmee


----------



## dastool (25. Januar 2005)

Da brauch nu keiner ins Detail gehn 
Reicht mal für den Anfang, falls ich zum Thema "Direct X" ncioh fragen haben sollte, werd ich noch den richtigen Thread dazu eröffnen 

Nun aber back to Topic.
Da ich das Problem auch in einer anderen Com gepostet hab ist nun ein neuer Kühler für die CPU unterwegs (Thema: unterproportioniert)
Mal sehen, wenn der dann hier ist, und nochmals ein paar grad Kühler wird, ob ich dann immernoch diese Probleme mit den Games hab..
Das nervige an der ganzen Geshcichte:
Ich bin Star  Wars Fan... und wie ihr wisst, kommt bald die PC-Version von "Knights of the Old Republic 2" raus... ich hab jetzt schon eine gewisse Angst davor, da ich den ersten Teil auf Mittlerer Grafik Zocken konnte, ohne Ruckler / Abstürze 
Naja... mal abwarten und Tee trinken... neuen Kühler testen und dann meld ich mich nochmals, falls weitere Probleme auftretten... evtl können wir hier doch noich das Prob Lösen (für weitere Fälle anderer mit der FX5700-TD128 (MSI interne Nummer 8948 ))


----------



## Cheese (25. Januar 2005)

Also ich glaub schon, dass du durch den Kühler dien Problem lösen kannst, denn so hohe Temperaturen sind nicht normal.

Ich habe nen 3200+ A64 und ich hab schon ab ca 50°C Probleme.... Hab mir jetzt nen großen Kühler (XP120 - Thermal...) und seitdem keine Probleme mehr... Vorher immer Abstürze oder zumindest ruckeln bei den Spielen...


----------



## dastool (25. Januar 2005)

Ok, dann muss ich nurnoch auf die Post warten 
Ein letztes noch
Weiss einer wie man herausfinden kann, ob die CPU einen Schuss abbekommen hat?
Wegen der geringen Wärmeleitpaste hab ich nun echt ein wenig furcht davor, das die CPU nun hinüber is


----------



## Cheese (26. Januar 2005)

Also wenn sie nen Schaden hat, dann spannst des sehr leicht, weil überhaupt nix mehr läuft... Und solange er sich noch einschalten lässt und läuft dürfte er auch noch ok sein.


----------



## dastool (29. Januar 2005)

Neuer Kühler ist nun drin, Konstante Betriebstemparatur (mit nutzung von X-chat, Winamp und Opera) von 50°C.
zum Graka-Test hab ich nun den alten 3DMark03 benutzt.
Endlich mal kein abschmieren bei "Mother Nature"   
Ich weiss nun nicht, ob das an dem "älteren" Treiber lag, oder dem neuen Kühler, aber bisher sind alle "Tests" in meinen Augen mit "Sehr Gut" bestanden worden 

Dank euch leute für die Hilfe und die anderern Infos


----------

